# Fun stick for Daughter #2



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

She found this stick and wanted it (she has a good eye). She wanted 'a girl' carved into it. After looking at it, I suggested 'Rapunzel' She agreed, so here we go.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nothing is more enjoyable than making the little ones smile. I'll bet she is ecstatic. She does have a very good eye!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jan 28, 2013)

What a great find! Like the twirled shape as the hair and nice carving of the face. She'll be delighted to own it for sure.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great stick! I wish we could find ones like that around here! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

I am sure she will love it! My daughter is a Rapunzel fan too, after the Tangled movie.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Small update. I was carving hair up top and decided to do a stability test and heard a crack (I figured it would happen there) so I went ahead and took it down. Luckily it still fits her.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

I wonder if you couldn't increase strength at the bottom by drilling a 1/4" hole in the bottom and putting a metal dowel in it.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> I wonder if you couldn't increase strength at the bottom by drilling a 1/4" hole in the bottom and putting a metal dowel in it.


There is a curve from the bottom up, which I like, that would make it difficult to do, but overall strength should be fine.

If you look at the first pic and notice where I started carving her hair, that is where I made a weakness. I knew it would and had planned on taking the top part off anyway, unless it did show some strength at which point I would have put in an insert to strengthen it more. It is still a good height for her.


----------

